# How do I get the APS Twin Turbo kit for my 2004 GTO?



## Phantom2004 (Sep 18, 2005)

How do I get the APS Twin Turbo kit for my 2004 GTO?

I've seen the website: 

http://www.airpowersystems.com.au/ls1/us_gto.htm

I'm sold on this, where to I get it, and how much?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

its like 8+ grand its sick power as you can see


----------



## Phantom2004 (Sep 18, 2005)

1badgto said:


> its like 8+ grand its sick power as you can see


Where did you see the price? Who told you that?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Many people have spoke about it, it's very expensive....... ask ftlfirefighter, he's been researching for a while now. :cheers


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

Is there any way i can buy just some pices? I allready bought my 2 turbos i want and the intercooler i wanted. Im bending the piping myself. All i want to buy is the turbo headers. Is that possiable if so how mutch are they? 
Thanks Ben


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

AFAIK APS dont make a TT kit any more


----------

